# Jamestown Pellet Stove     any good?



## Dean Jensen (Nov 27, 2012)

I have just aquired a Jamestown Pellet stove J1000 from my sister and A duravent kit from Lowes...   Is this stove worth installing in my home or should i Buy a new one?


----------



## laborer 74 (Nov 27, 2012)

Dean Jensen said:


> I have just aquired a Jamestown Pellet stove J1000 from my sister and A duravent kit from Lowes... Is this stove worth installing in my home or should i Buy a new one?


 my son and i just installed the j1000 as an insert in his house.he has about 1400sf on one level to heat,and the stove has handled it no problem. i don't think the stove has been set higher than 3.he uses it manually without a thermostat,and has been burning okies. i know he has no complaints and is happy with it.i called their customer service with a question ,and the tech got right on the phone with an answer. i can't speak about the dura vent, as we used stainless steel flex pipe.. i know you guys like pictures of installations,but i'm bad on the computer.it took me 15 minutes to type this in.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a J2000 freestanding stove installed last year.  So far so good.  It pumps out good heat but can be picky with the pellets.  Probably not the most complicated stove to handle but it's more time consuming to clean then my Avalon.  There are pros and cons to every stove but as long as you keep it clean, it should run very well for you.  And if you got the stove for free, then it's worth a little elbow grease to get it going.  But if money is no object, then get a brand new stove.  If it is, then the Jamestown well serve you well and run for a really long time.  I've also spoken to tech support a couple of times and they were great.  Very helpful and knowledgeable.  Good luck.


----------



## midfielder (Nov 27, 2012)

I like my J1000, but then it's the only pellet stove I've run . 2nd year with it. Cast iron firepot and bay window door are excellent. Airwash works well, not perfectly. Lack of ash storage not so good but manageable. Small footprint and kicks out the heat - stingy on pellets. As long as the pellets are clean burning, I can change fuel and blower trims and be happy with everything from FUs and Maine's Choice to Vts. Parts from Jamestown expensive but managing to find cheaper, quality alternatives ok... In general the thing seems like it was well designed and solidly made.


----------



## hotdawg (Nov 27, 2012)

midfielder said:


> I like my J1000, but then it's the only pellet stove I've run . 2nd year with it. Cast iron firepot and bay window door are excellent. Airwash works well, not perfectly. Lack of ash storage not so good but manageable. Small footprint and kicks out the heat - stingy on pellets. As long as the pellets are clean burning, I can change fuel and blower trims and be happy with everything from FUs and Maine's Choice to Vts. Parts from Jamestown expensive but managing to find cheaper, quality alternatives ok... In general the thing seems like it was well designed and solidly made.


 
Midfielder,  do you have spare parts for your Jamestown?  If so, which parts and where did you get them?  I probably should start stocking up on some extra parts in case there's ever a need.  Hate to pay retail for parts if it's cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## midfielder (Nov 28, 2012)

hotdawg said:


> Midfielder, do you have spare parts for your Jamestown? If so, which parts and where did you get them? I probably should start stocking up on some extra parts in case there's ever a need. Hate to pay retail for parts if it's cheaper somewhere else.


Well, it's an old stove so I'm having fun experimenting as I go. I have a DIY exterior combustion blower at the top of my stack for the sake of noise (my wife is hyper-sensitive to sound). The original was terrible! It has some other aging parts I'm replacing over time, again with quietness my main concern. I'm going to try a Datyton low-profile blower from Grainger which will fit but isn't stock - exhausts are smaller than the input ports on the stove but line up well with the heat exchanger pipe openings inside so should be fine. The stove doesn't seem to need all that much convection air pumped through it to heat my house so I can keep that trimmed pretty low and quiet. My auger motor is starting to hum a fair amount so on the recommendation of folks here I'll be trying one of these: http://www.gleasonavery.com/catalog/pellet-corn-stove-motors.html Looked at the more expensive Dayton's at Grainger but got steered to the Gleason Avery so will give it a shot. Replaced both snap discs off ebay for pretty cheap. That's about it so far.


----------



## Dean Jensen (Nov 28, 2012)

Well its in and running. It took my house from 67 to 76 in about 3 hours . I still have to install the cold air intake and the granite hearth...


----------



## midfielder (Nov 28, 2012)

Pix or shens...


----------



## Mike85 (Jan 16, 2013)

laborer 74 said:


> my son and i just installed the j1000 as an insert in his house.he has about 1400sf on one level to heat,and the stove has handled it no problem. i don't think the stove has been set higher than 3.he uses it manually without a thermostat,and has been burning okies. i know he has no complaints and is happy with it.i called their customer service with a question ,and the tech got right on the phone with an answer. i can't speak about the dura vent, as we used stainless steel flex pipe.. i know you guys like pictures of installations,but i'm bad on the computer.it took me 15 minutes to type this in.


----------



## stovelark (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi Mike,     nice install.  The Jamestown stoves been around long time, they work well and have a great heat exchanger.  They are pretty easy to keep clean too.  I also like the clean look of the J1000, the only knock I've been told is that the J1000 sticks out on the hearth too much (I chuckle at that, it says its a "hearth" mounted insert on the brochure...).  Anyway, good luck with her.

Stovelark
Enviro EF3 FS pellet
Enviro Empress FPI AC pellet
Enviro Kodiak 1700 FS wood


----------



## Mike85 (Jan 16, 2013)

stovelark said:


> Hi Mike, nice install. The Jamestown stoves been around long time, they work well and have a great heat exchanger. They are pretty easy to keep clean too. I also like the clean look of the J1000, the only knock I've been told is that the J1000 sticks out on the hearth too much (I chuckle at that, it says its a "hearth" mounted insert on the brochure...). Anyway, good luck with her.
> 
> Stovelark
> Enviro EF3 FS pellet
> ...


Thanks for the compliment on the install, its working great for us, I can take the house from 57'F to 70-75'F in a few hours with it running on 4. My firebox is pretty small so this was the perfect option since we wanted an insert.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 16, 2013)

That looks really sharp, Mike85!


----------

